# Rider Down



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

Good buddy of mine from Iowa City just passed at age 71. Healthy to his last day (completed a century in September). Just goes to show, we're all on the clock. Maybe less time thinking about doing things and more time doing them is in order.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of your friend. Did he die while biking? or do you know the cause?


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep, now's the time for more doing and less thinking. Sorry for your loss...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Forster said:


> Good buddy of mine from Iowa City just passed at age 71. Healthy to his last day (completed a century in September). Just goes to show, we're all on the clock. Maybe less time thinking about doing things and more time doing them is in order.


Sorry for your loss, Forster. That's awesome that he completed a century a couple of months ago.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2017)

cyclelicious said:


> Sorry for the loss of your friend. Did he die while biking? or do you know the cause?


They didn't post a cause of death but it wasn't cycling or cancer. I haven't spoken about it with his wife and probably won't. I guess if I learn the cause I learn the cause. Either way I prefer to think about how he lived anyway.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry about the loss of your friend.

However I won't mind going that way - fit and active up to the last little bit. I don't want my last bit of 2 wheeling to be in a wheelchair...


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. 

Carpe diem.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.

I signed up for a 100 miler MTB race next year. This is a first, and is a new goal of mine. I don't want to look back and only wished I had done it.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Crankout said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I signed up for a 100 miler MTB race next year. This is a first, and is a new goal of mine. I don't want to look back and only wished I had done it.


100 mile mtb race? Good for you!

I think I'm in really good shape, but just don't see a race that long in my future. I think I'd undergo something akin to spontaneous combustion during the race.

Good luck, I hope you achieve the goal.

Sorry for the hijack OP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2017)

ravewoofer said:


> 100 mile mtb race? Good for you!
> 
> I think I'm in really good shape, but just don't see a race that long in my future. I think I'd undergo something akin to spontaneous combustion during the race.
> 
> ...


 No worries, talking about long rides and races are the best use of every thread, really. I did the 1/2 Gravel Worlds last year and wished I had the neck and shoulders to do the whole.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Forster said:


> Just goes to show, we're all on the clock. Maybe less time thinking about doing things and more time doing them is in order.


Exactly!! I have a friend who just turned 50. Went in for what he thought was the flu and it turned out to be an ultra-rare heart cancer with a 97% fatality rate within a year.

"Get busy living or get busy dying" - Andy Dufresne, Shawshank Redemption


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

ravewoofer said:


> 100 mile mtb race? Good for you!
> 
> I think I'm in really good shape, but just don't see a race that long in my future. I think I'd undergo something akin to spontaneous combustion during the race.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a first for me, but 'why not' is my current line of thinking. I have the fitness, but need to build the duration for that particular event.

It's a new challenge, and to bring it back on point, is something I would like to have attempted when the time comes where I can't do it or I'm dead.


----------



## joeduda (Jan 4, 2013)

Crankout said:


> Yes, it's a first for me, but 'why not' is my current line of thinking. I have the fitness, but need to build the duration for that particular event.
> 
> It's a new challenge, and to bring it back on point, is something I would like to have attempted when the time comes where I can't do it or I'm dead.


I did Lumberjack this year with the same thought in mind. After a battle with Leukemia and a stem cell transplant i was given a 30% chance to be around in 5 years. I'm almost at 4. It was something I've always wanted to do and figured I better get it done if i'm going to. I plan on giving it a go again this year with more of a race pace in mind instead of just finishing. We'll see how that goes.

Good luck with your race and preparation, it will be a ton of fun!


----------

